# Soft Plastics, yeah i got bored.



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

played around a touch today.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day PeterJ - looking good - do you mean you actually made these? I had no idea such a thing was possible.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVM5Lr0AACHfgAAScGWAAoQiUAo/7/6gMACtoZhqD1MhoyGQNGjTQRTaTCPUZNADTQGgDVT9qFPE0m2kjJo9Q00DIWYh8EgRzU6e/axeamrjPsJ5Fykh4NNEROjywRvVs6itji8aFcckikA6rSlqR7EMTZPtby/HChbIQcxdP0KyMBRJZKS0DLE8Re91s1YA6XJSPDiLGSAZPaL1+qc0U8J68blDFDbcjzNHgGRMrWwS+wrEZquu+5BmySiYsIORoJxe0hpYGUaQHTJclDsiBzg+GDP4u5IpwoSCmcl16A==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is that one in the middle the tongue off that beer ad?? :shock: :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Did you add any aniseed/pilchard oil to these Pete, or are they purely wigglers?
> 
> Red.


Red
On the Ausfish forum a bloke is infusing ordinary cheapy SPs by soaking them in a mix of crushed garlic in any veg oil [olive etc].
Also revitalising tired scented SPs with same brew..claimed it as a success


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep made em.

Ive taken some shots of the process.

Step 1
put your model into a container and stick it down, i used a cold vulcanised rubber tape for this .It's messy , i will use duct tape nex time. The enclosure is made from the corrugated plastic sheet. Taped to hold together.
Mix and amount of Body filler(shown with no catalyst) , make sure the filler is warm enough to be a bit runny.Pour it into the mould.










After about 20 minutes the filler should be cured. Take the outside of the mold off and and get the model out . This was a bit hard as i didn't lube it up enough.
Clean up the mold fix any air bubles with a small amount of filler. When dry pour the plastic.










Now i don't have all the gear as yet , so here is how i melt the plastic.
Chop up an old lure, small pieces, heat the pot slowly untill you see the plastic just start to melt. I use the corner of the pot to stop the plastic from being too thin and burning.

Heat slowly over a small flame, i use a camp stove. Stir the plastic ,what ever you do don't get it too hot or it will burn, keep stiring,heating until the lumps just disapear, then pour very slowly. Be bloody carefull, it's hot and it will stick to ya if you muck it up. Make sure the mold has no water on it .
when it cures after a few minutes peel the lure out. iI need to trim them due to having an unsuitable pouring imlpement.










Finnished product , needs work on the mold as they come out a bit dull.
They have spray on oil on them. Oh yeah spray the mold with the oil too , helps give a sheen and ease of removal of plastic.










poured from old lures, remelted. This shot gives you a bit better idea of the size.
too easy


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Pete, they look pretty good.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

you are an ideas man pete............... :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The way i did it is pretty much the easiest way ,just about everyone knows how to use body filler.

One thing is that it doesn't give a perfectly smooth finnish in the mold so the lures come out a bit dull . There are ways to stop it but i was pretty happy the mold worked , i wanted to get them going as soon as possible to look at them.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like endless hours of fun, and recycling,  has to be a good thing


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Today i'll have a go at another type of mold and lure, this time a copy of a plastic rather then my own plug. 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Did some more smaller lures today, used fiberglass resin as the mold


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

you would be right by thinking that , i made a model based on that design


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

they look sweet Pete, but how much are you spending to make them? Are you saving money or spend more to make them.......Id like to give it a go.....but i would know where to start


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It's probably cost me 10 for all the plastics ive made so far. I have a few that are no longer made. I took a mold and made them myself, won't run out now.


----------

